# Steak RUBS Experiment! Mastering Rubs | GugaFoods



## kleenex (Oct 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF2uz5Nz02E


Saw this and passing it along.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 3, 2019)

Interesting. I'll give some of that a try.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 3, 2019)

LOL, I just now finished watching that video on YouTube. I love Guga's videos, and that was a good one. 

CD


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Oct 3, 2019)

Interesting - sounds like a good approach to using steak rubs.


Sure wish I could get steaks as well marbled as those !


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2019)

Good video!    I'll take that ceramic grill and those leftover steaks...


----------



## caseydog (Oct 4, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Interesting - sounds like a good approach to using steak rubs.
> 
> 
> Sure wish I could get steaks as well marbled as those !



You can e$ily get $steak$ like the one$ Guga get$, if you want them enough. 

CD


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Oct 5, 2019)

caseydog said:


> You can e$ily get $steak$ like the one$ Guga get$, if you want them enough.
> 
> CD


 
Ah ye$, now I remember - it$ where they al$o age them for 28 to 40 day$ !


----------

